# Texas Mini Lop House Bunnies Need Forever Homes



## AmandaBunz (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello from Texas! We have two house bunnies that we didn't realize were boy/girl until we had this darling litter. They have been raised in our home and are true house bunnies. I've had a hard time finding homes for them as most people in the area I live in don't have rabbits unless they are showing them or eating them (yuck!). I would love to find them homes that understand what it means to have house bunnies. These sweet little guys have been raised with my 6 yr old twins and 11 yr old, plus I'm a work at home mom, so they love attention and are super sweet (spoiled rotten)! 

I've also listed their pics and a little bio in the baby rabbits photo section.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 10, 2013)

The other unfortunate thing to watch out for is people wanting live food for snakes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 10, 2013)

They are so cute but too far away. We do rescue and have adopted out some. I do one on one interviews and go to their house to see things first hand--weeds out the snake food and dining on rabbit people as they usually say "nevermind". Good luck with those little cuties.


----------



## AmandaBunz (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, I've heard that about snake food and people have told me to charge something for them to weed those people out. But then you have those people who say they have to spend more money to get them fixed and don't want to pay for a rabbit. Not to mention with Easter coming up you have those impulse people wanting a "rabbit for the moment" for their kids, only to let them go or give them to someone else when they realize having a house rabbit is not the same as a cat or dog. I just want people to love them as much as we do - it's been a heart wrenching experience to say the least. 

It is nice to talk to people that understand though, I appreciate the advice


----------



## missyscove (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! 
I say absolutely charge something for them if you feel like you're offering a worthy pet. If you want to justify it you can send them with a little care package: some of the pellets they're eating now and a toy to start them on their way. If people can't afford even say a $10 adoption fee, how do they plan to afford to house and feed their pet let alone medical expenses.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 12, 2013)

If I were you I would charge between $10-$25 for the babies. That way, like has been said you could weed out the dinner table people and the snake food people. 
I would also attach with the babies that go, a care sheet including but not limited to:
-a bag of the food they've been eating along with the name. 
-a sample of the hay you're feeding.
-a list of the veggies(if any) that they've tried and how well they handled it. 
-a vet sheet, with names, numbers and addresses of rabbit savvy vets in your general area(that involves some research on your part, but the people will be really happy with you for helping) 
-a list of general rabbit care. What kind of bedding is bad(pine, cedar); that they need hay all the time; how to pick them up; how much to feed; bowl water vs bottle water; that they need lots of exercise; a list of safe veggies, herbs and fruits. 
-a link to this forum (because everyone here is very helpful and can and will answer most questions!)
-info on how to transition food the right way

You know, things like that. To help first time rabbit owners easily settle into life with a rabbit. If I had had that care sheet when I got my first rabbit, oh boy! All the things I would have done differently. haha. 

Anyway, good luck finding them homes! They're too cute not to be loved by someone! If I were closer I would be all over that little tan colored one.


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 22, 2013)

I would love to have one!! I was born in Houston, TX then my family moved to California but all my relatives still in Houston. I always take road trips to Houston and I would be more than happy to buy one if you have any left.  I have a Mini Rex and she would love to have a friend!


----------

